# هل العذراء مريم كانت محجبة ؟



## وليم تل (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*د. رأفت **فهيم جندى، رئيس تحرير الأهرام الجديد الكندية*



​





​ *سامية طبيبة زميلة**ومحجبة وتربطنى  بها وبزوجها الطبيب ايضا صداقة وهما من الجزائر ووالدها صحفى مشهور**هناك** ...   *​ *قالت لى**سامية** :**انتم تعيبون على حجاب **المرأة بينما العذراء مريم اعظم قديسة كانت محجبة، وكذلك الراهبات كلهن محجبات، فما**ردك على هذا؟*​ *قلت** :**العذراء مريم لم تكن** محجبة**.*​ *قالت **سامية مبتسمة** :**الا ترى الصور التى**ترسمونها لها وعلى رأسها حجاب؟*​ *قلت** :**أولا كانت عادات **المجتمع وقتها، ثانيا العذراء مريم متواضعة  ولهذا تغطى شعرها بإحساس التواضع وليس **لأن الشعر عورة يجب تغطيته، وكذلك الراهبات تركن كل أمور العالم ويلبسن اللبس **البسيط ويغطين شعورهن أى بتخليهن عن كل امور العالم**.*​ *قالت **سامية** :**كيف يكون تغطية الشعر**تواضع؟*​ *قلت** :**الشعر تاج للمرأة**لهذا عندما تغطيه فهى تتنازل عن تاج بهائها  فى العالم لكى تلتصق بالروحيات أكثر،**ولهذا ايضا تغطى النساء شعورهن فى الكنيسة وبالأخص عند قراءة الأنجيل أو عند تناول ا**لأسرار المقدسة باحساس الأنسحاق والتواضع وعلى العكس من هذا يخلع الرجل قبعته فى**هذا الوقت وتجدى أن البابا شنودة فى الأعياد يخلع التاج الذى على رأسه عند قراءة**الأنجيل كعلامه لأنحنائه بتواضع أمام الأنجيل**.*​ *قالت سامية** :**تعددت الاسباب والفعل **واحد**. *​ *قلت** :**ليس واحد، المعانى**لديكم مختلفه فأنتم تنظرون لشعر المرأة  على أنه عورة لا يجب اظهاره بل يقول البعض **منكم ان حتى صوت المرأة عورة**.*​ *قالت سامية** :**النظر لشعر المرأة قد**يثير الرجل ولهذا يكون  عورة**.*​ *قلت** :**ماذا عن الشفتين **والعينين، أن من يثيره وجه المرأة او شعرها  فالخطيئة رابضة فى قلبه هو، وبهذا**المقياس فأن الرجل يثير المرأة ويجب تغطيته ايضا، وبينما تغطون المرأة تسمحون للرجل أ**ن يتزاوج مع اى عدد من**النساء، هل تقبلى أن يتزوج زوجك بأمرأة**آخرى**.*​ *قالت **سامية على الفور وبحدة** :**لو تزوج زوجى بأمرأة**آخرى كنت خنقته**.*​ *وعادت **وخففت من حدتها وقالت** :**لكن الشرع ليس به اى**عدد ولكن اربعة فقط بشرط أن يعدل بينهن، وقيل ولن تعدلوا، أى انها واحدة**فقط**.*​ *قلت** :**لقد نسيتى أن تكمليها**وتقولى أو ما ملكت ايمانكم، أى يحل  للرجل ان يعاشر أى عدد من ملكات اليمين اى**العبيد**.*​ *قالت سامية** :**ليس هناك عبيد هذة **الأيام**.*​ *قلت** :**لأن حقوق الأنسان **ألغته ولكن لو عاد فسيكون للرجل نفس الحق  الشرعى القديم فى ان يعاشر ملكات **اليمين**.*​ *قالت سامية**وهى تنهض** : **لن تعود هذة**الأيام**.*​ *قلت وانا**انهض** :**نعم لن تعود إلا اذا**تقهقر العالم للوراء وعادت دولة الخلافة الإسلامية**. *​ *تصافحنا وسمحت لى بنشر**حديثنا**.*


----------



## النهيسى (28 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام لك يا مريم

شكرا للحديث الراااااائع

الرب يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

فظيييييييييييييع
بجد دة الكلام الصح
احنا مش هنغطى او هنلبس عشان المفروض نعمل أو المفروض نسوى
احنا عشان دة احساس بينبع من جوانا
وكتير بيبقوا محجبات وبيبقوا لابسين لبس مش كويس
وكتير بيبقوا لابسين حجاب ولبس واسع لكن تصرفاتهم مش كويسة
عشان الخطية مصدرها القلب مش اللبس
شكرا وليم ع المواضيع الجامدة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## femon (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*العذراء مريم لم تكن محجبة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*

العذراء مريم لم تكن محجبة

04/11/2009



د. رأفت فهيم جندى، رئيس تحرير الأهرام الجديد الكندية

سامية طبيبة زميلة ومحجبة وتربطنى
بها وبزوجها الطبيب ايضا صداقة وهما من الجزائر ووالدها صحفى مشهور هناك ... 

قالت لى سامية : انتم تعيبون على حجاب المرأة بينما العذراء مريم اعظم قديسة كانت محجبة، وكذلك الراهبات كلهن محجبات، فما ردك على هذا؟

قلت : العذراء مريم لم تكن محجبة.

قالت سامية مبتسمة : الا ترى الصور التى ترسمونها لها وعلى رأسها حجاب؟

قلت : أولا كانت عادات المجتمع وقتها، ثانيا العذراء مريم متواضعة
ولهذا تغطى شعرها بإحساس التواضع وليس لأن الشعر عورة يجب تغطيته، وكذلك الراهبات تركن كل أمور العالم ويلبسن اللبس البسيط ويغطين شعورهن أى بتخليهن عن كل امور العالم.

قالت سامية : كيف يكون تغطية الشعر تواضع؟

قلت : الشعر تاج للمرأة لهذا عندما تغطيه فهى تتنازل عن تاج بهائها
فى العالم لكى تلتصق بالروحيات أكثر، ولهذا ايضا تغطى النساء شعورهن فى الكنيسة وبالأخص عند قراءة الأنجيل أو عند تناول الأسرار المقدسة باحساس الأنسحاق والتواضع وعلى العكس من هذا يخلع الرجل قبعته فى هذا الوقت وتجدى أن البابا شنودة فى الأعياد يخلع التاج الذى على رأسه عند قراءة الأنجيل كعلامه لأنحنائه بتواضع أمام الأنجيل.

سامية : تعددت الاسباب والفعل واحد.

قلت : ليس واحد، المعانى لديكم مختلفه فأنتم تنظرون لشعر المرأة
على أنه عورة لا يجب اظهاره بل يقول البعض منكم ان حتى صوت المرأة عورة.

سامية : النظر لشعر المرأة قد يثير الرجل ولهذا يكون
عورة.

قلت : ماذا عن الشفتين والعينين، أن من يثيره وجه المرأة او شعرها
فالخطيئة رابضة فى قلبه هو، وبهذا المقياس فأن الرجل يثير المرأة ويجب تغطيته ايضا، وبينما تغطون المرأة تسمحون للرجل أن يتزاوج مع اى عدد من النساء، هل تقبلى أن يتزوج زوجك بأمرأة آخرى.

قالت سامية على الفور وبحدة : لو تزوج زوجى بأمرأة آخرى كنت خنقته.

وعادت وخففت من حدتها وقالت : لكن الشرع ليس به اى عدد ولكن اربعة فقط بشرط أن يعدل بينهن، وقيل ولن تعدلوا، أى انها واحدة فقط.

قلت : لقد نسيتى أن تكمليها وتقولى أو ما ملكت ايمانكم، أى يحل
للرجل ان يعاشر أى عدد من ملكات اليمين اى العبيد.

سامية : ليس هناك عبيد هذه الأيام.

قلت : لأن حقوق الأنسان ألغته ولكن لو عاد فسيكون للرجل نفس الحق
الشرعى القديم فى ان يعاشر ملكات اليمين.

سامية وهى تنهض : لن تعود هذه
الأيام.

قلت وانا انهض : نعم لن تعود إلا اذا تقهقر العالم للوراء وعادت دولة الخلافة الإسلامية.

تصافحنا وسمحت لى بنشر حديثنا.
م
ن
ق
و
ل​*​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: العذراء مريم لم تكن محجبة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*شكرا فيمون

عيب الاخزة المسلمين انهم بينظروا لكل حاجة بمفهومهم هما

مش بيتقبلوا رأى أى عقليات أخرى*​


----------



## zezza (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: العذراء مريم لم تكن محجبة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

مقال حلوة خالص 
شكرا فيمو ن
ربنا يباركك


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: العذراء مريم لم تكن محجبة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

مقال رائع 
ميرسى لك كتير فون 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## نونوس14 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: العذراء مريم لم تكن محجبة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ميرسى بجد على الموضوع الجميل ده وانا احيكى على شجاعتك فى الكلام مع صديقتك 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويحفظك


----------



## twety (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: العذراء مريم لم تكن محجبة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*حوار جيمل فعلا*
*والمناقشه عقلانيه كمان ومقنعه*

*شكرا للردود الحلوة اللى فى المناقشه دى*
*بس الموضوع ده مش قصه*
*اسمحلى يا فيمون انقل الموضوع للعام*


----------



## kalimooo (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*رائع جداااا يا وليم

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

*


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 ديسمبر 2009)

كالعاده يا وليم موضوع رائع
وفعلا مش شرط اللبس ولا تغطيه الشعر او غيره
المهم القلب وانسحاقه وافعال الانسان
قدام ربنا ونفسه قبل الغير

مش المظهر والحجاب وخلافه

وربنا قال
" من فضله القلب يتكلم اللسان "


ميرسي يا وليم
ربنا يستخدمك لمجد اسمه القدوس​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*



			قلت :ماذا عن الشفتين والعينين، أن من يثيره وجه المرأة او شعرها فالخطيئة رابضة فى قلبه هو،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



تماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام  

و حتى لو كانت مغطية كمان عينيها وشفايفها  (لابسة نقاب )

لان الخطية جوة قلبه ممكن يتخيلها بعقله*​


----------



## candy shop (3 ديسمبر 2009)

كالعاده يا وليم

الموضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااا

شكراااااااا ليك 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## وليم تل (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا النهيسى

على مرورك العطر وتواصلك

ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا نونوجيرل
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ورأيك القيم والواعى
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## روماني زكريا (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك يا وليم وعلي موضوعك الرائع​


----------



## وليم تل (18 ديسمبر 2009)

حقا انت الاروع كليمو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (21 ديسمبر 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
نيفين رمزى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## ماهر يوأنس (25 ديسمبر 2009)

أنا معاكوا يا جماعه أن الخطيه تنبع من القلب 
بس إحنا كشباب وخصوصا اللى لسه ما أتجوزوش زى حالاتى يعنى لما شوف الجينز الضيق والباديهات والورج الاوفر يعنى وجوه الكنيسه وخصوصا ليلة العيد يعمى كل ده مش بيبقى عثره ليه 
والمسيح قال : *ويل لمن تأتى بواسطته العثرات *
علشان كده بقول البنات اللى بتعمل كده طبعا مش كل البنات ربنا ينور عقلكم وتعرفوا إن زينة البنت فى عقلها مش فى حاجات تانيه وللعلم معظم الشباب النهارده بيختار شريكة حياته طبقا لخلقها والتزامها الدينى مش علشان هى فينوس


----------



## وليم تل (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا تاسونى كوينا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## طحبوش (29 ديسمبر 2009)

نشكر ربنا انهم ما هدرو دمك على الحديث الجريء جدا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
100%
شكرا ليك جااااااااااااامد


----------



## رانا (29 ديسمبر 2009)

فعلا الكلام دا بنتناقش فى كتير مع المسلمين وهو دا افضل رد ​


----------



## nasranya (31 ديسمبر 2009)

في العصر ده بالذات مفيش حاجه اسمها حجاب لما البنت تبقي محجبه ونص شعرها مطلعاه طيب ده اسميه ايه نص تواضع مثلا .بنات اخر زمن لو كانوا مقتنعين بالي هما بيعملوه كانوا علي الاقل التزموا بالحجاب الشرعي بتاعهم .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

السيده العذراء الطوباويه ام يسوع كانت تغطي شعرها تبعا لعاده زمانها ان المرأه تلبس ملايه علي راسها دا كان لبس وقتها

و كانت تغطي شعرها ايضا اتضاعا و تواضعا للخالق مش تباهي بجمال شعرها لانها عندها ما هوا اعظم من ذلك لتتباهي به

و شكرا


----------



## omom (31 ديسمبر 2009)

سيدى الحجاب ليس مجرد زى بل علامة على نشر فكر معين و حتى على مستوى الزى الطرحة ليست حجاب لو اتسع وقتك للفرجة على القنوات السودانية حيث عندهم الطرحة زى وطنى ترتديه كل المذيعات فبعد ان تعتاد شكل الطرحة ستجد بين النساء اللائى يرتدين الطرحة بعضهن غيرمحجب يظهر منهن الشعر و الرقبة و بعضهن تلبس تحت الطرحة الحجاب كما نعرفه فاو كان الطرحة هى الحجاب لماذا تلبس المحجبات الحجاب تحت الطرحة


----------



## ارتواء (1 يناير 2010)

*شكراً لك اخي وليم *
*موضوع يستحق الطرح .. صدقت بما سطرته لنا عزيزي*

*فـ الايمان الحقيقي هو افعالنا وليس بأي شئ اخر*

*تقبل مروري البسيط *

*لك كل الود والاحترم *


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (3 يناير 2010)

حورا جميل 

شكرا لنقله


----------



## عماد وجدى (5 يناير 2010)

*سلام لك ايتها المنعم عليها الرب معك مباركة انت بين النساء ومباركة هى ثمرة بطنك *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------

